# JBossAS 6 + Eclipse einfache SLSB deployen



## dmike (26. Mrz 2011)

So ich bin zu doof um eine einfache SLSB nach JBossAS 6zu deployen.

Ich habe die JBossAS Tools installiert (V. 2.2) in Eclipse Helios und hab ein mini Spielzeugprojekt mit nur 1ner SLSB angelegt.

Das einzige was ich in Richtung Deployment sehen kann, ist klick rechte Maustaste -> Mark as Deployable bzw. dann Mark as Undeployable.

Ist das schon alles? Was wenn ich redeployen möchte? :rtfm: :bahnhof:


----------



## gman (27. Mrz 2011)

Hi,

du musst in der "Server"-View deinen JBoss einbinden. Dann kannst du den Server in der View markieren, Rechtsklick -> Add/Remove und
dann "publish".


----------



## mvitz (27. Mrz 2011)

Oder einfach Rechtsklick auf das Projekt "Run As" --> "Run on Server" und dann den JBoss AS6 auswählen bzw. neu anlegen.


----------



## dmike (27. Mrz 2011)

gman hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> du musst in der "Server"-View deinen JBoss einbinden. Dann kannst du den Server in der View markieren, Rechtsklick -> Add/Remove und
> dann "publish".





Und ich such mir nen Wolf ab und das Ding heißt publish :lol: Seit wann publish't man session Beans?! Das ist doch keine Webseite 


Nur ein Frage wisst Ihr warum ich in dem add/remove Dialog zweimal den Pojektnamen stehen habe?
(siehe screenshot). Das eine sieht mir aus wie eine Textdatei.

Dankööö!


----------

